# Leao, Rebic, Calabria con la Roma. Ibra…



## admin (26 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan contro la Roma ritroverà diverse pedine importanti. Leao è praticamente sicuro, anche Calabria e Rebic sono sulla via del recupero. Qualche dubbio in più per Ibra: lo svedese verrà valutato meglio il 30 dicembre, ma c’è ottimismo


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Perdiamo i due africani ma adesso iniziamo a recuperare giocatori importanti


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan contro la Roma ritroverà diverse pedine importanti. Leao è praticamente sicuro, anche Calabria e Rebic sono sulla via del recupero. Qualche dubbio in più per Ibra: lo svedese verrà valutato meglio il 30 dicembre, ma c’è ottimismo


Una società ambiziosa anticiperebbe ora il tesseramento di quel centrocampista che deve sostituire l'uscente Kessie. 
Ma figuriamoci...
Risparmio e risolutezza non vanno mai a braccetto. 
Useremo Kessie fino all'ultimo giorno di contratto e ce lo sorbiremo bollito di ritorno dalla coppa d'Africa. 

Nel frattempo ci giochiamo campionato e coppa Italia con due soli mediani e col solo diaz trequartista e il pupillo krunic che ci delizierà come factotum.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan contro la Roma ritroverà diverse pedine importanti. Leao è praticamente sicuro, anche Calabria e Rebic sono sulla via del recupero. Qualche dubbio in più per Ibra: lo svedese verrà valutato meglio il 30 dicembre, ma c’è ottimismo



mi aspetto contagi e focolai a raffica al ritorno dalle ferie, nemmeno quotate le sospensioni e polemiche varie di diverse partite. Con la fortuna che abbiamo noi saremo infestati.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi aspetto contagi e focolai a raffica al ritorno dalle ferie, nemmeno quotate le sospensioni e polemiche varie di diverse partite. Con la fortuna che abbiamo noi saremo infestati.


Asl campana on fire.


----------



## bmb (26 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi aspetto contagi e focolai a raffica al ritorno dalle ferie, nemmeno quotate le sospensioni e polemiche varie di diverse partite. Con la fortuna che abbiamo noi saremo infestati.


Theo, uno dei più svegli, è in vacanza a Dubai. Prenderà pure le varianti che ancora non esistono.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Theo, uno dei più svegli, è in vacanza a Dubai. Prenderà pure le varianti che ancora non esistono.


Puahahaha

Il pezzo di plastica con la pancia avrà ordinato: "solo i pezzenti non vanno al caldo con l' aereo privato a Natale"


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Theo, uno dei più svegli, è in vacanza a Dubai. Prenderà pure le varianti che ancora non esistono.


La chiameranno la variante theo


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perdiamo i due africani ma adesso iniziamo a recuperare giocatori importanti


preferirei avere fuori leao ed avere kessie che avere leao e rebic e non avere kessie e benna


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, il Milan contro la Roma ritroverà diverse pedine importanti. Leao è praticamente sicuro, anche Calabria e Rebic sono sulla via del recupero. Qualche dubbio in più per Ibra: lo svedese verrà valutato meglio il 30 dicembre, ma c’è ottimismo



Rientri molto importanti.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> mi aspetto contagi e focolai a raffica al ritorno dalle ferie, nemmeno quotate le sospensioni e polemiche varie di diverse partite. Con la fortuna che abbiamo noi saremo infestati.



Fin'ora in generale ci sono stati pochi positivi, noi ovviamente siamo stati tra i più sfortunati, ma non c'era dubbio...ma come dici tu a gennaio ci saranno tutte le squadre con calciatori out, di fatto sono lo specchio dell'Italia stessa...altro che la coppa d'Africa, sarà la pandemia a spostare equilibri....qua sarà solo fortuna...


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Theo, uno dei più svegli, è in vacanza a Dubai. Prenderà pure le varianti che ancora non esistono.



Nello stesso posto ci sono Chala, De Vrij ed altri juventini, per dire....


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> preferirei avere fuori leao ed avere kessie che avere leao e rebic e non avere kessie e benna


Punti di vista. Per me con Tonali e Bakayoko ce la giochiamo, nonostante tutto.

Leao è uno dei migliori della serie A, cambierà la squadra al rientro.


----------



## Simo98 (26 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> preferirei avere fuori leao ed avere kessie che avere leao e rebic e non avere kessie e benna


Personalmente no. Senza Leao e Rebic in attacco siamo troppo depenalizzati, a centrocampo il nostro top è Tonali, basta che Baka faccia le cose elementari e non 1 errore grave a partita, oppure inserire Krunic che il suo lo fa


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Per me con Tonali e Bakayoko ce la giochiamo, nonostante tutto.
> 
> Leao è uno dei migliori della serie A, cambierà la squadra al rientro.


si sicuramene sono punti di vista.. io amo rebic, leao è forte ma non è freddo sotto porta. Con tonali e baka possiamo giocarcela sicuramente, il problema è che però non abbiamo riserve a meno di un krunic ormai abituato a fare il trq.. aggiungici che tonali è pure diffidato


----------



## marcus1577 (27 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> preferirei avere fuori leao ed avere kessie che avere leao e rebic e non avere kessie e benna


E i gol chi li fa? E la palla su chi la tiene?
Visto che in attacco senza loro siamo in sofferenza perenne ..
Leao e sopratutto rebic e calabria servono come l'acqua


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fin'ora in generale ci sono stati pochi positivi, noi ovviamente siamo stati tra i più sfortunati, ma non c'era dubbio...ma come dici tu a gennaio ci saranno tutte le squadre con calciatori out, di fatto sono lo specchio dell'Italia stessa...altro che la coppa d'Africa, sarà la pandemia a spostare equilibri....qua sarà solo fortuna...


Se viene un colpo di coviddi a Tonali rivedremo il buon Calabria a centrocampo nei big match di gennaio


----------



## JoKeR (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se viene un colpo di coviddi a Tonali rivedremo il buon Calabria a centrocampo nei big match di gennaio


Ho già anticipato prima di Natale che Calabria giocherà diverse partite a cc.
Non si chiama veggenza, si chiama mancanza di programmazione (Tonali è anche diffidato).
E' impensabile affrontare eventualmente 8-9 partite in questo periodo con due cc e mezzo di ruolo.
Impensabile.

E cmq vedrai che ci metteranno anche Gabbia, visto che nasce cc.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se viene un colpo di coviddi a Tonali rivedremo il buon Calabria a centrocampo nei big match di gennaio


Non ha fatto male anzi....


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho già anticipato prima di Natale che Calabria giocherà diverse partite a cc.
> Non si chiama veggenza, si chiama mancanza di programmazione (Tonali è anche diffidato).
> E' impensabile affrontare eventualmente 8-9 partite in questo periodo con due cc e mezzo di ruolo.
> Impensabile.
> ...


Sinceramente mi è piaciuto moltissimo Calabria in quella posizione, a volte le migliore cose nascono per caso. A volte nella sfortuna si può essere fortunati.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi è piaciuto moltissimo Calabria in quella posizione, a volte le migliore cose nascono per caso. A volte nella sfortuna si può essere sfortunati.


Infatti ho già scritto che lì Davide ci gioca bene eccome, arrivando spesso al tiro...
Meglio lui di Krunic e Baka, non ho alcun dubbio.
Davide, pure lui, nasce centrocampista interno.
Il problema è che contro la fisicità di Juve e soprattutto Inter non sarebbe dovuto essere la prima scelta e invece probabilmente lo sarà... Baka è troppo indietro, ci avevo sperato in lui lo ammetto, aveva finito in crescendo la scorsa stagione... 

Con Florenzi in crescita lo vedremo spesso a cc.. anche perchè Kalulu potrà dare qualche volta il cambio a Theo a sinistra...


----------

